# POSSIBILE?



## Mari' (13 Marzo 2009)

*Il lenzuolo della vergogna. In Veneto schedati rom e sinti   

*                 [9 Marzo 2009]   

          Il blitz della polizia è avvenuto giovedì 5 marzo in 15 campi di rom nelle province di Venezia, Padova, Verona, Vicenza e Treviso, con *150 uomini della polizia impiegati, ma la notizia è rimbalzata nelle reti anirazziste solo nel fine settimana. Non si è trattato della solita aggressione: questa volta è stata effettuata una vera schedatura di massa di tutti i presenti nei campi, fotografati di fronte e di profilo; nella maggior parte dei casi si è montato un lenzuolo e adulti e adolescenti sono stati fotografati con un cartello in mano con su scritte le generalità e un numero di identificazione.* A Verona chi si è opposto è stato portato in questura. Tra gli schedati anche Francesco Cipriani, prete cattolico, e il presidente dell’associazione Sinti italiani, Davide Casadio. Tra i primi a protestare il vescovo Giuseppe Zenti e l’europarlamentare del Pd Donata Gottardi. Secondo l’associazione Sucar drom si è trattato di un avvertimento del ministero dell’interno, dopo le manifestazioni del 17 e 28 febbraio organizzate da rom e sinti. Anche l’11 settembre del 1940 – ricorda Sucar drom – il ministero dell’interno ordinò la schedatura e poi l’internamento per i sinti e i rom. Intanto, i legali di alcune comunità sinte e l’Associazione studi giuridici sull’immigrazione hanno annunciato che presenteranno nelle prossime ore una contro denuncia.

fonte:
http://www.carta.org/

***

E' possibile? 

E' legale?





​


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (13 Marzo 2009)

*Un ritorno in grande stile...*



Mari' ha detto:


> *Il lenzuolo della vergogna. In Veneto schedati rom e sinti *
> 
> [9 Marzo 2009]
> 
> ...


Un ritorno in grande stile non c'è che dire Marì!

Come va, tutto a posto?

Ciao


----------



## Mari' (13 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Un ritorno in grande stile non c'è che dire Marì!
> 
> * Come va*, tutto a posto?
> 
> Ciao


Piu' schifata del solito  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  come diceva il grande Bartali: L'e' tutto da rifare


----------



## Mari' (13 Marzo 2009)

*OPSSSSSSSSS*



Il Ribelle ha detto:


> *Un ritorno in grande stile* non c'è che dire Marì!
> 
> Come va, tutto a posto?
> 
> Ciao



SI!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYNI6azTFxw

Le fogne sono intasate


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (13 Marzo 2009)

*Ma...*



Mari' ha detto:


> SI!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYNI6azTFxw
> 
> Le fogne sono intasate


Ma...più vado avanti, meno ci capisco di questo mondo...

Però continuerò a cercare di capire.

Prima o poi a qualche conclusione ci arriverò, che dici?


----------



## Mari' (13 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Ma...più vado avanti, meno ci capisco di questo mondo...
> 
> Però continuerò a cercare di capire.
> 
> Prima o poi a qualche conclusione ci arriverò, che dici?



MAH! ... e' una vita che lo faccio


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdXmlZtSe1o


* INFORMAZIONE DI MERDA

*​
*Vorrei sapere cosa sta succedendo*
*se quel che vedo e vero oppure e' un mio momento*
* degli animali siamo animali **senza futuro senza ideali * 

* Milioni di persone davanti ai santi*
*che coi vestiti buoni fanno racconti *
* se anche ci credi non c'e' lavoro *
* e piu' li ascolti e piu' stan bene loro* 

* Dove sei nato dove sei nato *
* per quanto tempo credi ancora al peccato *
*che strada vuota ch'e' questa finzione *
* piena di merda dell'informazione * 

* Vorrei sapere a cosa serve la vita*
* due culi quattro tette in mezzo a una partita*
* dimmi di si dimmi di si *
*meglio il silenzio*
*peggio di cosi * 

* Dove sei nato dove sei nato *
*per quanto tempo credi ancora al peccato *
* che strada vuota ch'e' questa finzione *
* piena di merda **dell'informazione*​ 
*Dove sei nato dove sei nato *
* per quanto tempo credi ancora al peccato *
* che strada vuota ch'e' questa finzione **
piena di merda **dell'informazione*​ 
 *Dove sei nato dove sei nato *
*per quanto tempo credi ancora al peccato *
*che strada vuota ch'e' questa finzione *
*piena di merda **dell'informazione*

* Dove sei nato dove sei nato
per quanto tempo credi ancora al peccato
che strada vuota ch'e' questa finzione
piena di merda da  coglione.
*
​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Marzo 2009)

Credo proprio che la schedatura sia illegale


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

Bè, se non è illegale è una follia!!!
Però certo, non so se nella notte, un decreto legge... sapete com'è!!!
Trovo vergognose queste cose e se immagino la mia amica rom subire un'umiliazione del genere, essere fermata, tirata fuori di casa, fotografata, senza aver fatto assolutamente nulla e con tutta la sua famiglia, mi viene il voltastomaco!


----------



## Mari' (13 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Bè, se non è illegale è una follia!!!
> Però certo, non so se nella notte, un decreto legge... sapete com'è!!!
> Trovo vergognose queste cose e se immagino la mia amica rom subire un'umiliazione del genere, essere fermata, tirata fuori di casa, fotografata, senza aver fatto assolutamente nulla e con tutta la sua famiglia, mi viene il voltastomaco!


Guarda che da quelle parti regna la Lega  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non so se mi spiego:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVrfglrXdT8









​


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (13 Marzo 2009)

Lo avete visto il servizio sui ROM e SINTI che hanno fatto qualche tempo fa su RAI3 domenica sera?

Veramente eccezionale!


----------



## Mari' (13 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Lo avete visto il servizio sui ROM e SINTI che hanno fatto qualche tempo fa su RAI3 domenica sera?
> 
> Veramente eccezionale!


Parli del programma di Riccardo Iacona Presadiretta? 

SI!


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (13 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Parli del programma di Riccardo Iacona Presadiretta?
> 
> SI!


E guarda che era cazzuto!

Mi ha fatto riflettere su un sacco di cose...

Non si finisce mai di imparare, veramente! E ti fa capire come la cattiva informazione ed il bombardmento mediatico, anche questa volta, svolgano un ruolo fondamentale e riescano a non farti valutare le cose con obbiettività.


----------



## Mari' (13 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> E guarda che era cazzuto!
> 
> Mi ha fatto riflettere su un sacco di cose...
> 
> Non si finisce mai di imparare, veramente! E ti fa capire come *la cattiva informazione* ed il bombardmento mediatico, anche questa volta, svolgano un ruolo fondamentale e riescano a non farti valutare le cose con obbiettività.


Ed e' li che si sta giocando ... c'e' disinformazione, se non vai in giro a trovartela, stai fresco che te la danno  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sei informato sulla prossima cazzata in atto?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmdkGbhodXg


CRISTO! ... ma questi non si riposano mai?


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (13 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ed e' li che si sta giocando ... c'e' disinformazione, se non vai in giro a trovartela, stai fresco che te la danno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ho l'audio sul PC!!

Di che si tratta?


----------



## Mari' (13 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Non ho l'audio sul PC!!
> 
> Di che si tratta?


Di questo:

http://www.agenziaradicale.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=7621&Itemid=53

http://www.zeusnews.it/index.php3?ar=stampa&cod=9640&numero=999

Praticamente non vogliono che la gente, i popoli comunicano tra di loro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  chiaro no?


----------



## lale75 (13 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Di questo:
> 
> http://www.agenziaradicale.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=7621&Itemid=53
> 
> ...


 





   ma ve lo immaginate? e chi ci viene più sul forum di tradimento on line?


----------



## Mari' (13 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> ma ve lo immaginate? e *chi ci viene più sul forum di tradimento on line?*












    i soliti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e' un ottimo vivaio per qualcuno


----------



## Mari' (13 Marzo 2009)

*Tornando seri*

Purtroppo stiamo iniziando una nuova fase di oscurantismo ... in poche parole: Tutti a cuccia, e silenzio.


----------



## Mari' (13 Marzo 2009)

*EPPURE SONO ESSERI UMANI COME NOI*

Chi e' che dice che non esistono gli angeli?!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfXlmckS2Kc


Un *bambino italiano* che frequenta l'asilo deve essere vaccinato. Un immigrato *clandestino* che entra in Italia non può essere curato. Il medico deve denunciarlo. Il clandestino spesso preferisce morire che essere espulso. Una ragazza nigeriana che si prostituiva è morta di tubercolosi ieri a Bari. Era in uno stadio avanzato con alta possibilità di contagio. I clienti e le persone che ha incontrato nelle ultime settimane potrebbero essersi ammalati del mal sottile. E' sufficiente un colpo di tosse.
L'emendamento della Lega che obbliga alla delazione il medico che visita un clandestino è una legge tafazzi. Una *legge lazzaretto* che ci riporta alla peste del Manzoni. Per scoprire un clandestino si mette a rischio la salute degli italiani. Non c'è che l'imbarazzo della scelta. Tra le malattie d'importazione vi sono tbc, scabbia, aids, *colera*, malaria, lebbra. Nei Paesi di origine degli immigrati la *profilassi* spesso non esiste, alcune malattie scomparse da noi, lì sono endemiche. La Lega è il partito dei *nuovi untori*. I monatti, quelli che portano via le carrette dei cadaveri per strada, sono invece del PDL.
Hanno inventato le malattie clandestine. In Italia ci sono migliaia di casi di tbc, una malattia diffusa in *Romania* e Bulgaria, Paesi comunitari. Va introdotto il *passaporto sanitario* per gli immigrati dai Paesi a rischio e fatto emergere il fenomeno della clandestinità. Chi è clandestino deve avere l'opportunità di curarsi. Il suo problema è il nostro. Il virus che ospita è un killer. Altro che stupri.
I bambini italiani sono vaccinati contro il morbillo e dall'est arriva la *tbc senza controlli alla frontiera*. Le porte della stalla Italia sono sempre aperte ai virus e il Governo riesce sempre a peggiorare la situazione. E' più forte di loro, in fin dei conti il vero virus degli italiani è in Parlamento.

fonte http://www.beppegrillo.it/


* ****​ 

Cosa e' cambiato d'allora, le catene? ... e non si va piu' al mercato a comprarli? ... vengono spontaneamente, volontariamente da noi in cerca di un lavoro per sopravvivere ... e noi come li ripaghiamo, li trattiamo?


Le catene non ci sono, o almeno non sono visibili all'occhio ... ma le loro condizioni di vita non sono migliorate nel corso dei secoli ... e' uno schiavismo moderno, del terzo millennio.


Purtroppo io le speranze le ho perse tutte, per questa povera gente non vedo soluzione alcuna ... sarebbe il caso di domandarci del perche' ci odiano tanto? ... non credo, e' fin troppo chiaro.


foto da http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schiavismo


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2009)

*DELLA SERIE*

*Quando la memoria e' corta ...*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaIrRC_4zaw


Eppure lo sapevamo anche noi
l'odore delle stive
l'amaro del partire
Lo sapevamo anche noi
e una lingua da disimparare
e un'altra da imparare in fretta
prima della bicicletta
Lo sapevamo anche noi
e la nebbia di fiato alla vetrine
e il tiepido del pane
e l'onta del rifiuto
lo sapevamo anche noi
questo guardare muto
E sapevamo la pazienza
di chi non si pu? fermare
e la santa carit?
del santo regalare
lo sapevamo anche noi
il colore dell'offesa
e un abitare magro e magro
che non diventa casa
e la nebbia di fiato alla vetrine
e il tiepido del pane
e l'onta del riufito
lo sapevamo anche noi
questo guardare muto




​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2009)

Bellissima!


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Lo avete visto il servizio sui ROM e SINTI che hanno fatto qualche tempo fa su RAI3 domenica sera?
> 
> Veramente eccezionale!


 e te hai visto il servizio su berlusconi che ha fatto emilio fede l'altra sera?
veramente eccezionale
dai x piacere e'....
io non ci vedo niente di scandaloso....si comportassero da popolazioni civili non ce ne sarebbe bisogno
e vanno bene che sono in italia e hanno tutte le leggi dalla loro parte.....
amen


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e te hai visto il servizio su berlusconi che ha fatto emilio fede l'altra sera?
> veramente eccezionale
> dai x piacere e'....
> io non ci vedo niente di scandaloso....si comportassero da popolazioni civili non ce ne sarebbe bisogno
> ...


... bravo bravo ... a questo punto credo che gradirai questa intervista fatta al venerabile Gelli 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCNP8HxUUSs&feature=channel

... il quale vede di buon occhio l'operato del "nano", dice ch'e' l'Unico dotato a portare avanti un certo disegno  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6VbeDKjZCA&feature=related


Non so se sono stata chiara.







.


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... bravo bravo ... a questo punto credo che gradirai questa intervista fatta al venerabile Gelli
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCNP8HxUUSs&feature=channel
> 
> ...


 cavolo mari se vivi male
passi dai poveri Rom maltrattati al Massone Gelli che elogia l'operato del nano (che non c'entra una mazza e poi stai parlando con uno che non vota certo a centrodx)
stai un p'o' serena su


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> cavolo mari se vivi male
> passi dai poveri Rom maltrattati al Massone Gelli che elogia l'operato del nano (che non c'entra una mazza e poi stai parlando con uno che non vota certo a centrodx)
> stai un p'o' serena su




Sono "SERENISSIMA" in questo periodo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , anche se molte cose nel mondo vanno male ...


Voglio farti un regalo va  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   il "FUSTO" itagliano

BUONA DOMENICA!


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Marzo 2009)

aridajje
e' convinta che voti silvio
mica sono Apicella ohi


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2009)

Uuuuh, che noia qui al bar, che noia la sera, la sera vedersi qui al bar. 

    Che noia qui al bar

... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...

... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...

... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...

Ma per fortuna che c'e' l'Alexantro

che da solo gioca al biliardo,

non e' di grande compagnia

ma e' il piu' simpatico che ci sia.





















.


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Marzo 2009)

ma non era Riccardo?


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma non era Riccardo?


Si che lo era ... ma lo voluta arrangiare a te


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (16 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Purtroppo stiamo iniziando una nuova fase di oscurantismo ... in poche parole: Tutti a cuccia, e silenzio.


Ma lo sai che è un pò che anche io ho questa sensazione?
Sapere che qualcun'altro/a ha questo mio stesso sentore è una cosa abbastanza inquietante...


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Marzo 2009)

ripeto non ci vedo niente di strano
non vengono torturati
non si violano i diritti umani
purtroppo questa gente e' ingovernabile,inutile e ipocrita dire il contrario
non vivono come una societa' civile insegna,
se non hanno niente da nascondere che si facciano prendere ste cavolo di impronta e rompano poco i coglioni che qua in italia sono magari trattati coi guanti dato che i vari comuni d''italia gli forniscono tutti i servizi GRATUITAMENTE
stop


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (16 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chi e' che dice che non esistono gli angeli?!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfXlmckS2Kc
> 
> ...


Quando la cura è peggiore del male è l'inizio della fine.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (16 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e te hai visto il servizio su berlusconi che ha fatto emilio fede l'altra sera?
> veramente eccezionale
> dai x piacere e'....


Ma che centra?
Guardalo e poi ne parliamo.


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Ma che centra?
> Guardalo e poi ne parliamo.


 c'entra xche come fede puo dire cio che gli fa comodo sul nano
rai3 puo stare lo stesso coi rom
l'ho visto quel servizio (l'hanno dato la sera in seconda serata 2 o 3 settimane fa)
praticamente viene fuori un quadro perfetto dei rom
nessuno ruba
tutte brave persone e italiani razzisti nei loro confronti
x piacere dai
non si capisce xche certi servizi giornalistici siano invenzioni e altri oracolo della verita' a seconda dei casi che piu fanno comodo


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (16 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> c'entra xche come fede puo dire cio che gli fa comodo sul nano
> rai3 puo stare lo stesso coi rom
> l'ho visto quel servizio (l'hanno dato la sera in seconda serata 2 o 3 settimane fa)
> praticamente viene fuori un quadro perfetto dei rom
> ...


Non so cosa hai visto.
Io ho visto un'altra cosa.


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che è un pò che anche io ho questa sensazione?
> Sapere che qualcun'altro/a ha questo mio stesso sentore è una cosa abbastanza inquietante...



Appunto, e' inquietante e molto grave


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (16 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto, e' inquietante e molto grave


Ci salverà la rete, la libera espressione di pensiero?

O le maglie dei controlli arriveranno in ogni casa e in ogni ufficio, per schedare ogni pensiero?

Spero che il mio _scenario di società_ rimanga confinato nei film di fantascienza...


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> *Ci salverà la rete**, la libera espressione di pensiero?*
> 
> O le maglie dei controlli arriveranno in ogni casa e in ogni ufficio, per schedare ogni pensiero?
> 
> Spero che il mio _scenario di società_ rimanga confinato nei film di fantascienza...


Credi?!

http://www.articolo21.info/8187/notizia/internet-e-sorvegliato-e-controllato-anche.html

http://www.rsf.org/article.php3?id_article=30507

E' dura ... e' molto dura  

	
	
		
		
	


	






.


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2009)

*Fresca fresca*

MULTIMEDIA  

            Reporters Sans frontieres: "Il primo nemico di Internet è la Cina, ma Australia e Corea del Sud paesi a rischio"


           LORENZO BRIOTTI


Internet rappresenta la libertà d’espressione per antonomasia, il media tramite il quale chiunque può agire e rappresentare se stesso, le proprie idee e le proprie pulsioni. Politica, economia, incontri e scambi di opinioni, giochi di fantasia, forti istanze sociali, ma anche strumenti per nuove forme di criminalità: nel bene e nel male, la rete è lo specchio delle società attuali. Ma cosa succede quando uno Stato ne limita le potenzialità per tentare di ridurla a mero strumento di consenso? Ce lo racconta un dettagliato rapporto di "Reporters sans frontières", organizzazione internazionale di volontari che difende e monitora costantemente lo stato della libertà di stampa nel mondo, intervenendo con aiuti concreti e campagne d’opinione nei casi in cui questa venga minacciata.
Il rapporto, vera e propria guida ragionata alla censura online, individua "I Nemici di Internet", cioè gli stati che "con il pretesto di proteggere la morale, la sicurezza nazionale, la religione e le minoranze etniche, e talvolta persino il potenziale spirituale culturale e scientifico del paese, ricorrono al filtraggio della rete". Gli autori stilano una "Top12" dei paesi meno virtuosi. Al top della lista composta da Arabia Saudita, Birmania, Cina, Corea del Nord, Cuba, Egitto, Iran, Uzbekistan, Siria, Tunisia, Turkmenistan, Vietnam c’è la Cina, con una macchina statale che conta oltre 40,000 funzionari addetti al controllo delle comunicazioni online e 50 persone in prigione per reati legati alla cyberespressione.
Il report esamina poi la situazione di paesi ritenuti "a rischio". E sorprendentemente si trovano anche due stati la Corea del Sud e l'Australia – ritenuti democrazie compiute. 
Repubblica - ultimo aggiornamento 16 Marzo 2009


Qui c'e' il rapporto di Reporters Sans frontieres

http://www.rsf.org/IMG/pdf/Internet_enemies_2009_2_.pdf

e qui il video dell'imminente pericolo

http://dailymotion.virgilio.it/video/x8mxao_12-mars-journee-mondiale-contre-la_news



.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (17 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> MULTIMEDIA
> 
> Reporters Sans frontieres: "Il primo nemico di Internet è la Cina, ma Australia e Corea del Sud paesi a rischio"
> 
> ...


La speranza è che _"la Rete"_ è un giocattolo talmente tanto complesso, che un controllo a 360° è ad oggi, veramente complesso. 

Anzi direi impossibile.


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che è un pò che anche io ho questa sensazione?
> Sapere che qualcun'altro/a ha questo mio stesso sentore è una cosa abbastanza inquietante...


Le mie speranze sono nei giovani, ce ne sono anche di svegli  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che hann capito come va qua da noi:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VArLqFP57V4

ps comprati un paio di speakers, anche di quelli economici  

	
	
		
		
	


	












.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (20 Marzo 2009)

*Nun se pole...*



Mari' ha detto:


> Le mie speranze sono nei giovani, ce ne sono anche di svegli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun se pole.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' già un miracolo che questo periodo riesco a navigare sul sito...

Ma le cose cambieranno in un modo o nell'altro.


----------

